# Toronto Union Station Question



## C&O RR (Apr 20, 2015)

I would like to know the location of an ATM and the waiting area for the Canadian.

Also does anyone know of a website that shows a detailed floor map of the station?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2015)

Search "About Union Station" on the Go Transit website.

The waiting area for sleeping car passengers in the Canadian is in the Panorama Lounge, at the west end of the Great Hall.

I believe CIBC has an ATM in the station, or you can go through the tunnel to the basement of the Royal Bank Plaza for RBC. Follow the PATH signs through the subway station.. TD is at the foot of York Street.

Union Station is in the midst of a massive renovation. A new GO Transit concourse is about to open off the west end of the Great Hall. The existing GO Transit Bay Street concourse is to remain open for now, but is scheduled to be renovated. Also the new Union Pearson Express station will open shortly at the York Street side.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Apr 20, 2015)

C&O RR said:


> Also does anyone know of a website that shows a detailed floor map of the station?
> 
> Thanks


I found this on Google images: *Toronto union station map*


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2015)

The first image that appears on the Google website is the map from the "About Union Station" page of the Go transit website, referenced above. The Panorama Lounge is labeled "VIA Business Lounge" on this map.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 20, 2015)

[SIZE=11pt]There’s still lots of construction going on at Union Station as part of the $700 million revitalization project but at least some of the major areas have been restored. The main sidewalk/plaza along Front Street, which had been a bottleneck for the past couple of years because of the subway platform construction, is now mostly reopened......and the scaffolding across the station front has been removed to reveal the cleaned and restored columns and stonework. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]



[/SIZE]


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 20, 2015)

[SIZE=11pt]And a portion of the once dreary trainshed is is being restored with the construction of a glass atrium [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]



[/SIZE]


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 20, 2015)

There are two ScotiaBank ATMs at the east end of the Great Hall. I was just there last month. I search out ScotiaBank because BofA has an arrangement where I can use ScotiaBank ATMs without charge.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 20, 2015)

If only Chicago and Amtrak would learn from this when they start renovation of Union Station!!!

( Of course it's Chicago and Amtrak,so....)

Nice pics and good info, thanks for sharing!!( My brother in laws firm in Toronto was the lead on this massive project!)


----------

